# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Culture: La boisson énergétique de Steven Seagal

## Emile Zoulou

A la rédaction de Canard PC, on est super fans de Steven Seagal. Le Catogan, la musique country, c'est vraiment ce qu'il y a de meilleur sur terre. On pensait connaitre tout de la vie de notre champion préféré, et puis, en trainant négligemment sur le TWITTER de la rédac, on s'est rendu compte que le bougre proposait un sondage en ligne, une sorte d'étude de marché pour sa nouvelle boisson énergétique.
 Nouvelle ? Bah oui, parce qu'à priori, LIGHTNING BOLT existe depuis quelques temps déjà, et à voir les canettes mais surtout la publicité vidéo, on se dit que Steven est défnitivement intouchable.
 En plus, il est super généreux, car il offre des t-shirts dédicassés aux 1000 premières réponses.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Rhusehus

Mais c'est qu'il as le sens de l'humour en plus ce couillon >< !! Et puis une boisson énergétique 100% naturelle, c'est une bonne idée... C'est décidé ! JE VEUT UN T-SHIRT !  ::):

----------


## Pontifex

J'aime bien dans le test



> The drink is loaded with antioxidants and herbs that have powerful health benefits, including boosting energy, *immune system, night vision, mental memory*, and mood.* (*these statements have not been evaluated by the FDA)


Une boisson qui rend nyctalope ? /need

----------


## AgentDerf

Ayé remplit! J'ai passé l'épreuve des petites boules grises (c'est un épreuve ce formulaire c'est ca?) Je veux mon t-shirt maintenant!  ::): 

Le site : http://www.stevenseagal.com/ est juste énorme!

Il y a moyen de trouver ces "100% Naturel" en France?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bah j'aimerai bien en commander aussi, j'ai toujours rêvé de voir dans la nuit. Reste à passer l'épreuve du shop en ligne... :/

----------


## Kierkegaard

Pourquoi y'a tous ces amplis autour de lui ?  :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Pourquoi y'a tous ces amplis autour de lui ?


Parce que c'est un zicos  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 
http://www.deezer.com/fr/?incr=1#music/steven-seagal

----------


## AgentDerf

> Bah j'aimerai bien en commander aussi, j'ai toujours rêvé de voir dans la nuit. Reste à passer l'épreuve du shop en ligne... :/


En effet l'épreuve à l'air assez dure, vue qu'il y a pas le produit en ligne :

http://stevenseagal.com/store.html

Enfin c'est la seul page que j'ai trouvé en galérant sur le site (qui est très joli/kitch, mais pour la navigation c'est pas le top).

Sur ce site :

http://www.lightningdrink.com/energy-drinks.html

On retombe sur le lien plus haut...

Enfin j'ai un doute sur ca disponibilité :

http://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Charge-.../dp/B000BB3ZBE

----------


## perverpepere

J'connaissais l'herbe qui permet de voir en 16/9eme,et qui rend nos yeus visible dans la nuit, malheureusement elle a un effet plutot calamiteus sur les neurones.

Le produit proposé par Seagal fait tous le contraire, dois-je en déduire qu'il fume à l'envers ?

----------


## picha67

J'ai soif tout d'un coup !

----------


## magicganja

Il aurait pu se battre contre des petits chinois quand même! Et dire qu'il a gagné grâce à "Lighting Bolt"!!

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Bon, j'ai rempli le questionnaire. Je n'ai touché à un energy drink qu'une seule fois, et c'était dégueulasse. J'adore la vidéo, c'est presque aussi mauvais que ses films. Je croise les doigts pour avoir mon T-shirt dédicacé ::|:

----------


## M0zArT

> Mais c'est qu'il as le sens de l'humour en plus ce couillon >< !! Et puis une boisson énergétique 100% naturelle, c'est une bonne idée... C'est décidé ! JE VEU*X* UN T-SHIRT !


Et un BESCHERELLE !
Désolé mais le _je peutx_ c'est un peu comme sa et ça, ça m'irrite les yeux  :tired:

----------


## BigDams

Peuh, Steven Seagal, c'est une chochotte, Jean-Claude Van Damme pourrait le mettre minable en quelques secondes avec son triple coup-de-boule rotatif ! 
Et lui, ne se dope pas avec des boissons énergisantes (quelques 
méthamphétamines naturelles tout au plus...)

----------


## BSRobin

C'est pour tes compétences en roller l'avatar Zoulou ? 
Ou ta manière classieuse de t'exprimer ? (si mes souvenirs sont bons ...)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Noobs.



Voilà l'énergy drink pour les mecs qui finissent leur canette en se l'écrasant sur le front.

----------


## frunzy

Hop ninja, juste pour poster mon 100e message !  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais que c'est passible d'un recette du nombre de posts ?

----------


## frunzy

> Tu sais que c'est passible d'un recette du nombre de posts ?


 ::cry::  ... Honnêtement... heu... j'ai rien compris à ce que tu as écrit  ::sad:: 

=> Une recette de cuisine gratuite tous les 100 posts ? Une recette à fournir par post à partir de 100 ? Faut que je reset mon iPhone parce que j'ai vraiment installé trop d'applications aussi débiles qu'inutiles dessus ? Faut que je me fasse voler mon iPhone puis le racheter pour faire du rece"ll"e d'iPhone ? avoir un iPhone c'est vraiment trop la loose parce que c'est Apple et que tout le monde en a un dans le metro ? Avoir un Blackberry c'est encore plus la loose car ya même pas les applis débiles ? Non vraiment... je suis perdu la  ::sad:: 

EDIT : après être allé faire un tour sur *ne pas rire* wikipédia, j'ai pu vérifier mes soupçons selon lesquels la menace qui pesait sur moi était plus de l'ordre du prélèvement de points que de l'élaboration culinaire... c'est beaucoup moins chouette  ::sad:: 

et encore un petit  ::sad::  pour la route

EDIT2 : Et Hop, 101 posts !  ::ninja::

----------


## Boitameuh

Mouais, mouais, Lighting Bolt pour moi c'est surtout un excellent groupe de ricains tarés.


Et en boisson de champion y'a déjà le truc de chez Jim...

----------


## Froyok

> ... Honnêtement... heu... j'ai rien compris à ce que tu as écrit 
> [...]
> EDIT2 : Et Hop, 101 posts !


Boulon il aime pas l'anglais, faut changer "recette" par "reset" !  :B): 
Bref, remise à zéro du nombre de posts si tu t'en vantes.

----

Cette vidéo est... fabuleuse.

----------


## Mr Bungle

> Mouais, mouais, Lighting Bolt pour moi c'est surtout un excellent groupe de ricains tarés.
> [iouteube]w6ViPvZ8Iz8[/iouteube]
> 
> Et en boisson de champion y'a déjà le truc de chez Jim...
> [iouteube]T9uNw5BAgpE[/iouteube]


Hypermagic Mountain!  ::wub::  ::wub:: 


 :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

J'espère qu'il y a des extraits de couilles de Steven Seagal dans la cannette...

----------


## Hargn

> EDIT2 : Et Hop, 101 posts !


Si tu t'exprime en binaire tu n'es pas très loin du compte.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Big up pour Steven Seagal, l'homme qui t'ouvre les articulations comme des pistaches!

----------


## picha67

> Peuh, Steven Seagal, c'est une chochotte, Jean-Claude Van Damme pourrait le mettre minable en quelques secondes avec son triple coup-de-boule rotatif ! 
> Et lui, ne se dope pas avec des boissons énergisantes (quelques 
> méthamphétamines naturelles tout au plus...)


Steaven Seagal > JCVD

Aïkido powah

----------


## LaVaBo

> Big up pour Steven Seagal, l'homme qui t'ouvre les articulations comme des pistaches!


JCVD il le fait avec ses fesses.

----------


## Snowman

Vivement qu'une boîte de jeu vidéo fasse un jeu à sa gloire : 



Non ce n'est pas un fake.

----------


## Bebealien

Faut faire gaffe avec sa boisson. Parait que si on en boit trop, on devient aussi gros et impotent que lui...
P.S. quand je pense que dans ses films il n'apparaît quasiment plus et se fait doubler dès qu'il faut faire quelque chose de compliqué comme ouvrir une porte.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bah le mec se fait payer au temps d'apparition dans les films, donc, les réalisateurs utilisent et réutilisent les même plans plusieurs fois. Et le double pour un oui pour un non.

----------


## Pontifex

Pour les intéressés, lundi soir de 22h50 à 00h20, W9 diffuse "Steven Seagal : Au service de la loi", série considérée comme documentaire  :tired:  
En tout cas, le teasing de ouf malade de W9 fait envie avec des belles fautes: "Il revient donc à ses premiers amours mais devra être *vigilent* [...]" ou encore "Steven Seagal, ovni du *paf* hollywoodien" rappelons que paf signifie "paysage audiovisuel français" et n'a donc pas grand chose à faire à Hollywood.
Peut-être la nouvelle pépite de la TNT après la fin de Mondir ?  ::wub::

----------

